# Specialized Ground Control FSR Fully Rahmen Modelljahr 1998 Gr. L



## Stefan_S (11. April 2010)

Specialized Ground Control FSR Fully Rahmen (vollgefedert), Modelljahr 1998
Größe L
Sattelrohr von Mitte Tretlager: 480 mm
Lenkrohr: 150 mm
Oberrohr bis Sattelstütze (Luftlinie): 520 mm

Lenklager Ritchey Logic
Durchmesser außen: 40 mm
Durchmesser innen: 30 mm

Sattelstützenrohr:
Durchmesser außen: 35,5 mm
Durchmesser innen: 30,8 mm

Tretlager:
Durchmesser außen: 41,4 mm
Durchmesser innen: 27 mm


Radaufnahme: 135 mm Standard

Sattel-Schnellspanner alu (Specialized)

Dämpfer hinten:
Rock Shox "Deluxe Shock" R181653
Länge Schraube zu Schraube: 160 mm
Gewindelänge: 56 mm

dabei ist auch: Schmierfett für Specialized Federsystem
Finish Line Factory Approved
Grip Shift Lubricant

Der Rahmen ist in einem tadellosen Zustand und stammt von einem Specialized MTB, welches nur wenig gefahren wurde.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300414232668&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

